# Problème Icloud Macos Hight Sierra



## JDB46 (13 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Après avoir fait multiples recherches, je viens ici en espérant avoir des solutions parce que je me tires les cheveux ! J'ai changé plusieurs fois de mot de passe dans l'espoir de pouvoir connecter mon mac à ICLOUD mais impossible. Ça me met toujours cette erreur "une erreur de connexion au serveur d’identifiant Apple s'est produite"... j'ai bien sur essayé de fermer la session mais ça ne fait que mouliner...

Si vous avez des solutions, je prends 
Merci à vous,
Jenny


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (13 Février 2018)

Bonsoir, 
As tu un anti virus?
Tu devrais retourner le résultat d'un Etrecheck 
https://etrecheck.com/


----------

